

Zen Magnets protests the CPSC ban on neodymium magnets - jmillikin
http://zenmagnets.com/index.php?p=1_18_CPSC_Press_Release

======
yen223
Having worked in an industry which uses these things a lot, I can personally
attest that neodymium magnets are _dangerous_. Somebody I know nearly had his
little finger crushed when it was sandwiched between 2 magnets attracting each
other.

I am not sure what ZenMagnets are for, or how powerful they are, but if they
are like the magnets I worked with, I certainly can see how they present a
danger to people who choose to ingest them (eg kids).

That doesn't necessarily mean I agree with the ban though.

~~~
jmillikin
Zen Magnets (and their better-known competitor, Buckyballs) are spherical
magnets sold mainly to geeks as desk decorations. Example:
<http://www.thinkgeek.com/geektoys/science/bbe8/b/> . Both brands have
prominent warnings against being used by children.

The ban appears to be driven by reports such as
<http://www.thedenverchannel.com/news/30349192/detail.html> , in which a
retail shop sold magnets to a 5-year-old.

~~~
Terretta
No, the shop did _not_ sell Buckyballs "to a 5 year old".

The shop had them _behind the counter_ (clue) and with obvious warnings. The 5
year old's mom insisted on purchasing them anyway. Mom is an idiot.

 _Thompson said she never saw the warnings that say, "Keep away from all
children."_

Ok, ignore the behind the counter and the blatantly labeled box...

 _"It never occurred to me that he swallowed something or that these could be
something that he swallowed or that it would be something that was dangerous
that he swallowed," said Thompson._

Oh really?

 _[The 5 year old] thought he was eating tiny silver candies called "dragees."
The miniature ball-shaped candies are often used to decorate cakes and
cookies. They are edible and even to an adult, look nearly identical to the
powerful Buckyball magnets._

Where had he seen these, I wonder? Mom?

Excited about a dramatic "Death Traps at 10!" news story, the TV station sent
reporters to the stores selling these...

 _The CALL7 Investigators went undercover to see if stores were warning
parents and found that many are. The packaging also has several warnings that
read "Keep away from all children."_

[http://www.getbuckyballs.com/images/xwarning.png.pagespeed.i...](http://www.getbuckyballs.com/images/xwarning.png.pagespeed.ic.SiQqEfchrz.png)

Mom says "Gee, didn't see it." Mom is negligent.

Actual packaging: [http://www.getbuckyballs.com/blog/wp-
content/themes/buckybal...](http://www.getbuckyballs.com/blog/wp-
content/themes/buckyballs/images/xblog-
graphic.jpg.pagespeed.ic.KAJoHdy4ZS.jpg) It's not a microdot.

// 30% of young child deaths are due to cribs, 16% due to bathtub seats, 12%
due to car seats, and 10% to playpens. Are we banning cribs?

